# How much is needed to live on



## cmf22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. I have been offered work in Abu Dhabi. I would be paid 4500 AED per week. I would have accommodation paid for and transport to and from work which is a half hour away from the apartment. The apartment is nice and comfortable and has tv and internet. I know whats involved in the work and the hours and have no problem with it. I would want to go out a night or two every week and probably get involved in a sports club. Would 4500 a week be more than enough to live on considering all the above? Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search on the forum to get a rough estimate of costs of going out. 

You will have no bills to pay. Seems very silly to ask if 4500 a week is good enough when you will find people are asking if near that is enough for a month. You will be fine.


----------



## cmf22 (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry to ask a stupid question then. i had a look through the forum and couldnt find much relevant to my situation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its not a stupid question. Do not mean to sound harsh. 

Its just there are a number of threads that pop up on a weekly basis. There are loads of threads that discuss eating out, going out, costs of items, etc. Do a search for gyms and you will find threads about the cost of joining one of those as well. Search truly is ones friend. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

u will be just fine ! enjoy it ,,,


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*How much...*

It's very nice to have this sum of money per week... Glad for you.:clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Its not a stupid question. Do not mean to sound harsh.
> 
> Its just there are a number of threads that pop up on a weekly basis. There are loads of threads that discuss eating out, going out, costs of items, etc. Do a search for gyms and you will find threads about the cost of joining one of those as well. Search truly is ones friend. Welcome to the forum.


Jynx, you are starting to sound like a Moderator


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Jynx, you are starting to sound like a Moderator


You say that as if it's a bad thing... 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We can not always be class clowns can we? Sometimes we must actually assist and help in the forum. I know, its so boring...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> We can not always be class clowns can we? Sometimes we must actually assist and help in the forum. I know, its so boring...


Sorry     Won't do it again honest


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

cmf22 said:


> ... Would 4500 a week be more than enough to live on?...


Hi and welcome. Yes, your salary is more than enough to live and go out couple of nights a week. You need to limit your pints per night to maximum 15 though 

Enjoy your new job and city, and don't feel intimidated to ask any questions! There are still some friendly people left in UAE


----------



## freeman (Feb 23, 2010)

around 18000 per month and no bills to pay. In my perspective, it's a good offer.


----------

